# Working in Brisbane?



## Jordan91 (May 25, 2013)

Hi, my friend and I are arriving in cairns in september on a working holiday visa, and plan to travel down to Brisbane for october.
We are hoping to get work in Brisbane- are we likely to? Or if not, where are we likely to? 
Would also like advice on where to visit on our travels down to Brisbane, and/or where to stay along the way. (hostels). Thanks xx


----------

